
Reckoning with climate change will demand ugly tradeoffs from environmentalists - ericdanielski
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/1/27/16935382/climate-change-ugly-tradeoffs
======
calclimate
And may I point out that the fossil fuel industry will want to blow these
conflicts up. If you're Joe ILoveNature and most of your exposure to climate
change & climate action is the utility co. saying "we'll punch a hole in your
nature", it'll maximize your disenthusiasm. So it's a problem, that there is
so little outreach, so little understanding.

Also: I would like to see a whole lot more thought going into how to do things
in ways that don't _unnecessarily_ get peoples' backs up.

